# Can you Describe yourself...



## Jenna (Jun 22, 2006)

...*in five words OR LESS*? Simple. I wonder how you would answer?

~~~~~

Hello all my super savoire faire friends  I have been for interviews over the last week for lots of vroomy grease-monkey jobs and I will not bore you with preamble but I was asked this exact question today at a big and fancy dealership to which I fumbled around for suitably big and clever interview answers as well as trying to throw the guy a little curve ball to give myself breathing space.. but whatever I said was not really the REAL me .. at least not all the time.. just the interview "me" which is not even a real person ..and anyway sorry that IS boring preamble... and but how would you describe *THE REAL YOU* in five words.. or less if you do not even need five? And I understand you are perhaps not strapped into to the same five words ALL the time and so in that case.. just what five words are you RIGHT NOW?


Thank you 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Jun 22, 2006)

I have NOT just picked these at random .. I promise .. these are the honest answers and not the oh-so-clever interview answers 

1. driftwood    
2. fragile      
3. cockney      
4. inquisitive  
5. contrary

Female 24 seeks ... pffft.. I mean would you date THIS person? ha!   

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 22, 2006)

1) combative (according to a former manager)
2) sensitive
3) intelligent
4) quick-witted
5) stubborn


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 22, 2006)

1. Quiet
2. Analytical
3. Stubborn
4. Persistent
5. Laidback


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2006)

knowledgeable, creative, easy going, mature


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 22, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> ...*in five words OR LESS*? Simple. I wonder how you would answer?
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> ...



Years ago when was I interviewing, the questions that would be asked is what is your best and worst trait. 

I always said it is the the same thing.  Honesty

Honesty is my best trait for I will work honestly for you and tell you what I think is the best solution.

My worst trait is honesty also, for even when I disagree with you, and I believe I am right I will still tell you what I think is the right solution. You have to decide whether or not that is acceptable to you. 

This puts it back into their laps. For they were looking for you to come clean, or to possible catch you in a lie later. When now as long as you are honest then they only have themselves to blame. 

But to Jenna's Question:

I could answer with a movie title: "The Last Boy Scout"

or:

Honest

Integrity

Hardworking

Caring

. . .


----------



## Nomad (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmmm....

Obsessive, inquiring, persistent, honest, playful 

How's that for a mixed up (but probably accurate) picture?


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 22, 2006)

1. Intelligent
2. Analytical
3. Loyal
4. Spiritual
5. Compassionate


----------



## Martial Tucker (Jun 22, 2006)

Quiet (Until I get to know you)
Analytical/logical
Spiritual (Not to be confused with religious)
Compassionate
Humorous


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Loyal
Respectful
Cheerful
witty
devoted

That is me in a nutshell
Terry


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Jun 22, 2006)

1. Quiet
2. Daria-like
3. Loyal
4. Weird
5. Unique


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 22, 2006)

Persistent
Sarcastic
Loyal
Happy
Optimistic


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2006)

No.

Cant think of 5


----------



## matt.m (Jun 22, 2006)

Loyalty,
Honesty
Perserverance
Integrity
Committed


----------



## Carol (Jun 22, 2006)

1.  Loving
2.  Analytical/Thoughtful
3.  Dedicated
4.  Brainy
5.  Caring


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 22, 2006)

Loyal
Sincere
Integrity
Committed (or should be anyway)
Intelligent


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 23, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Loyal
> Sincere
> Integrity
> Committed (or should be anyway)
> Intelligent



Jenna asked us to describe ourselves as what we are, not necessarily as we hope to be.  So the question is, are you committed or not? :uhyeah:

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2006)

Totally Hoopy Frood


----------



## Jenna (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you all for taking time to reply and so I have a little house token for each of you that you can cash in at the desk on your way home from Jennas speakeasy gambling and imbibing parlour..

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


*OUMoose*.. combative AND sensitive.. wow I would love to see you fight.. "I WILL hurt you but I will not ruin your hair" ha!... Thank you my friend!

*Ceicei*.. persistant .. I like that relentlessness that fok like your good self possess and never give up.. and "quiet" is a word with MANY connotations to my mind of thoughtfulness and introspection wow! Thank you 

*Sheldon* .. your knowledge could not be doubted my friend! and creative folk like yourself can turn ANY disadvantage to an advantage and that is the most versatile wrench of all to have in your toolbox.. thank you!!!

*Rich* .. the last boy scout.. I would never have thought otherwise and would not embarrass you by saying more.. thank you 

*Nomad*.. ooooh obsessive.. and I am interested in that one because it has implications both one way and the other.. and you are mixed up but mixed up=interesting I think. thank you!

*Jennifer* .. all these things have great merit and are highly humane and but what of your DANGEROUS slice-n-dice side?? Hmmm.. that is a secret I think known only to your enemies!!  thank you!

*MT* my clever friend ... yes all these things and a few others I might have chosen ahead of them... and you are sneaky and clever for using 6 and ennumerating only 5 ha! thank you 

*Terry* my man.. yes what are we if we cannot be loyal and devoted to those we love and to the things we love.. you are a class act my friend! thank you!

*missy bookworm* my friend you paint such a picture here with only a few words I can almost see you there.. and I especially like weird and unique which are oddly attractive traits to me I think.. thank you!

Ahh *evenflow*.. I like sarcastic and I do not believe it to be the lowest form of wit as is said but rather a mark of intelligent dissatisfaction.. but still you are happy and optimistic so you balance yourself out well! thank you

And *Technopunk* ahh then I will have to think of five for you but I am bound not to say and instead you have left me wondering are our two sets of five words a match? ha!

And *matt* yes it is obvious already as I have said that you are honest and committed and these are traits not always easy to hold onto and so I wish you self-sustaining strength in yours! thank you

*Carol*.. ahh another sneaky one pouring the 6oz can into the 5oz cup! but I know you are clever enough to make it FOT! ha! and what can I say I am sure it is obvious to everyone that you are ALL these things and would need more space for the rest.. thank you

*Ralph* you do not even listen to Ceicei she is a big jokester and is winding you up all the way! ha! but knowing you are good for it.. and your sincerity is plain to see and I like sincere because without that EVERYTHING else is backed not by truth but by doubt.. thank you.

And *Bob* yes you surpass all the requirements and say in three words not only how cool you are but what cool stuff you are into. All I will say is.. when can we meet... ha! j/k.. or am I?  LOL. thank you.


Thank you all...


----------



## Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

human.


----------



## bydand (Jun 23, 2006)

1. Husband
2. Father
3. Son
4. Honest
5. Happy


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> human.



Jenna asked for five _words_ - not five _letters_.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Jenna asked for five _words_ - not five _letters_.




Maybe she should preface it with words like:

Super

All

Knowing


And preface it with :

Mother. 


  :lol:


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 23, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Jenna asked us to describe ourselves as what we are, not necessarily as we hope to be.  So the question is, are you committed or not? :uhyeah:
> 
> - Ceicei


I think he meant committed as in institutionalized.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 23, 2006)

Committed
Loyal
Thoughtful
Caring
Decisive


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 23, 2006)

In no particular order:

1.  Stubborn
2.  Quiet (until I get to know you)
3.  Creative
4.  Analytical
5.  Caring


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 24, 2006)

Crane557 said:
			
		

> I think he meant committed as in institutionalized.


Yep yep yep :lol: I'd want to make sure that white button in the back, extra long sleeves with the buckles on the ends come in a size medium. :erg:

Committed yes but not to all things... :wink1: I think *we* (Ceicei and I) know what *we're* talking about... :uhyeah:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 24, 2006)

I am an ugly man. I am a spiteful man. I'm a sick man...I think it's my liver. Oh, wait. Lines between lit & life blurring again. I'll have to get back to you on this.

Dave


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 24, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Yep yep yep :lol: I'd want to make sure that white button in the back, extra long sleeves with the buckles on the ends come in a size medium. :erg:
> 
> Committed yes but not to all things... :wink1: I think *we* (Ceicei and I) know what *we're* talking about... :uhyeah:


*My *Apologies!


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 24, 2006)

skeptical
curious
joker
funny
cool


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 24, 2006)

1.  Intelligent
2.  Clever
3.  Skillful
4.  Flexible
5.  Inventive


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 24, 2006)

I hate those kinds of questions, probably why I have a government job

1. mean
2. mean
3. mean
4. mean
5. mean


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy (Jun 24, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> how would you describe *THE REAL YOU* in five words.. or less if you do not even need five?


Good question.

1. David Letterman 'ish
2. Gilligan 'ish
3. Clark Kent 'ish
4. Benny Hill 'ish
5. Data 'ish (star trek anyone?)


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 24, 2006)

teacher
husband
biker
complex
open


----------



## ed-swckf (Jun 25, 2006)

versatile, focussed, perfectionist, righteous, broad-minded


----------



## Brother John (Jun 25, 2006)

Speculative
Hardworking
Extraverted
Family-man (one word?  tis now)
Aquarius (look it up, it generally fits in most repsects)

Your Brother
John


----------



## Jenna (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks all for sharing!  and here is a little coupon for you which entitles you to a free indian head massage.. just take it upstairs to room 101 and say you have my blessing 

*Lisa* .. Nietszche referred to us all as human all too human.. I guess he never met YOU my friend!.. thank you

*Scott* ..being father AND son must be a reassurance of the continuity of things.. maybe that is one of the reasons why you are happy also.. I like that. thank you

*Crane557*.. I wonder has being committed and decisive ever put you at odds with the caring and thoughtful side of you.. or can you manage to keep everyone onside in your decisiveness? thank you for sharing this!

*tkdgirl*.. I can only guess what you must be like when you get to know someone if this is you quiet.. ha! just j/k wid ya.. creative AND analytical imply usage of both your hemispheres.. a good allrounder I imagine! thank you

*Dave*.. when the lines between lit and life blur.. go check your mortgage and bank statements! ha! that will bring you back to earth.. seriously.. glad to see you are a reader of something other than the awful Dan Brown pffft. thank you

ahh.. *hongkongfooey*.. you paint quite a little picture of mischief with these.. being all these things I imagine you will have gotten yourself into trouble before, yes?? thank you for sharing

*David* .. I guess if you have separated intelligent AND clever that the clever implies cunning! Niice. and I can only imagine that if your current AV shows one of your younguns that you need to be ALL these things at one time or another.. or maybe all at once!! thank you for sharing and good luck to you my friend!

Ah mister *Xue Sheng* now you should not feel compelled to answer questions that you do not like..  and I wonder were you mean mean mean before you got your gov job or has it been your work that has moulded you into a mean person? 

Hey *Nevada MO Guy*.. ha! this is brilliant I like a lot and now I have my own little cameo image of you there.. and I will take you up on being Data-like and wonder why on earth that should be?? I have never heard that before though I can think of several connotations but I wonder which was the reason for that? thank you anyways

*tradrockrat*.. I like all these also.. especially that you are complex.. complex folk are interesting to me but can also be the most difficult to appreciate I think but since you are also open I imagine you are complex but at the same time patient to explain your complexities? .. thank you

hey *ed* where you been.. wow these are nice in combination.. and righteous AND broad-minded.. that is away from the norm for sure.. I wonder are you righteous among your peers or just among your thoughts, ha! just jokin I am I am.. thanks for sharing!

*Brother John*.. speculative is an interesting word with several meanings I wonder which for you..?  hmmm. I am afraid I know little of astrology if this is the Aquarius you refer to?? But if so i am happy that you share that side of your personality with half-a-billion others ha! just kiddin.. I looked it up and it says you are honest loyal and intellectual but also unemotional and unpredictable oooh.. that IS complex. ha! thanks for sharing 

And thank you all again!
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 25, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Thanks all for sharing!  and here is a little coupon for you which entitles you to a free indian head massage.. just take it upstairs to room 101 and say you have my blessing
> 
> 
> *tkdgirl*.. I can only guess what you must be like when you get to know someone if this is you quiet.. ha! just j/k wid ya.. creative AND analytical imply usage of both your hemispheres.. a good allrounder I imagine! thank you
> ...


 
I've been around for 2 years, and just got black belt this year!  Then again, it doesn't take 2 years... well, ya know...  That's what losing your job and getting part timer does for you-  500,000 hours on the 'net!  I'm over- exaggerating there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 25, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> ah mister *Xue Sheng* now you should not feel compelled to answer questions that you do not like.. and I wonder were you mean mean mean before you got your gov job or has it been your work that has moulded you into a mean person?


 
Jenna

Truth be known I have had the opportunity to be on both sides of that question. I have never liked it on either side. As the interviewee you are stuck. If you do not answer it can be a mark against you and if you do answer it may or may not be a mark against you.

On the interviewer side. I have been part of several board interviews and generally those are loosely scripted. On 2 occasions I have been given the opportunity to ask that question and on 2 occasions I have refused to ask that question. In my opinion it tells you nothing other than the interviewee can lie very well, which is a bad thing or possibly is at least quick to respond and may actually feel that way about themselves, which is a good thing, or once again is a good liar, and once again a bad thing. 

However from an interviewer point of view, at least to me, it shows a lack of actual desire to find out about who you are interviewing and it truly tells you nothing. It is more of a time filler to me and I will not ask it.  It is simply not a good question.

If this helps, one of the people that I worked with did multiple interviews and absolutely loved that question. The responses he liked best were any of these &#8220;Punctual, Honest, Self-starter, team player, hard worker, Knowledgeable, Confident, Conscientious. There were others, but as I told him, after he told me, some where contradictory. And although he realized that, he was looking to see if the interviewee was going to contradict herself/himself. And I still don&#8217;t like the question.

As for the mean, mean, mean, mean, mean &#8211; It was easier to type that dirty, rotten, mean evil and nasty and it depends on who you talk to


----------



## Kacey (Jun 25, 2006)

teacher
instructor (not the same thing)
intelligent
interested
empathic


----------



## elder999 (Jun 25, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Jenna
> 
> Truth be known I have had the opportunity to be on both sides of that question. I have never liked it on either side. As the interviewee you are stuck. If you do not answer it can be a mark against you and if you do answer it may or may not be a mark against you.
> 
> ...


 
What he said....

However-

Intelligent, devious, trustworthy, focused, and kind.


----------



## Paul B (Jun 25, 2006)

Hmm..

1. Reliable
2. Good Worker..I get it done.
3. Perfectionist..about certain things.
4. Goofy..I don't take the majority of what life is too seriously.
5. Individualist


----------



## Gemini (Jun 26, 2006)

Articulate
Honest
Pessimistic
Calculating
Direct
Conservative
Accountable
Competitive
Loyal
Compassionate

I know, that's 10. WE can't agree on anything...


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 26, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> *David* .. I guess if you have separated intelligent AND clever that the clever implies cunning! Niice. and I can only imagine that if your current AV shows one of your younguns that you need to be ALL these things at one time or another.. or maybe all at once!! thank you for sharing and good luck to you my friend!


Thank you! This thread is pretty interesting...  I cheated though or was it being clever....  I used my chinese zodiac to get the 5 words, because it is pretty much dead on about me.  I am the Monkey.


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hehehehehe... ANOTHER Great question Jenna...  And so many interesting responses!

My List...  Lemme See:

1/ Surprising
2/ Passionate
3/ Inquisitive
4/ Impatient (ESPECIALLY while driving! LOL)
5/ Compationate

Kind of makes you wonder if I'm ADD or not doesn't it!  *grin*

Rob


----------



## Jenna (Jul 9, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> teacher
> instructor (not the same thing)
> intelligent
> interested
> empathic


Kacey my knowledgable friend  I know you have thought bout this but if you are around can you say how do teachers and instructors differ? thank you

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Jenna (Jul 9, 2006)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Articulate
> Honest
> Pessimistic
> Calculating
> ...


Ahh 5 x 2 = 10 and Gemini = twin?? Sorry I am a little slow today (and every day prolly). Hey Don  you are one of a matching set of two, yes?? If so are you the good one or the one that went to the darkside?? ha!

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jul 9, 2006)

Martial Artist
Bass Player
Computer Geek

A low-rent Buckaroo Banzai, if you will


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

Servant
Father
Husband
Teacher
Student


----------



## Gemini (Jul 9, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> you are one of a matching set of two, yes?? If so are you the good one or the one that went to the darkside?? ha!


Both, m'dear! Which ever one you bring out. :wink2:


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 9, 2006)

Crane557.. I wonder has being committed and decisive ever put you at odds with the caring and thoughtful side of you.. or can you manage to keep everyone onside in your decisiveness? thank you for sharing this!

Hey I was wondering where you went. I believe that part of being caring and thoughtfull is comitting yourself to putting others first, but yes sometimes I have to put aside my actionary side and just be nice. Glad to hear from you!

John


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 9, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> ...*in five words OR LESS*? Simple. I wonder how you would answer?
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> ...


 INFJ


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> INFJ



HAHAHHAHAHAHA

ENTP


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2006)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> INFJ


then it stands to sense Jay that every sixteenth person is just like you.. surely not? Do you really fit that mould? or is it just more trivia same as knowing something bout yourself like an astrological starsign?




			
				Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> ENTP


Same for you Big Rich.. I took one of these long time ago looking for career path.. pffft.  I think it had me pegged as a counsellor :idunno:  or something daft.. I mean.. Just a bit of fun? or does this really pinpoint you as a person?

Thank you
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> then it stands to sense Jay that every sixteenth person is just like you.. surely not? Do you really fit that mould? or is it just more trivia same as knowing something bout yourself like an astrological starsign?
> 
> Thank you
> Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
> Jenna


Of course a personality test can never be 100% accurate. But if you want to know about me without meeting me, INFJ is a damn good guideline to go by. It's not 100%, but most everything in the discription is pretty damn close. 
That test actually had me freaked out for about a month because of how accurate it was. I became obsessed with it for a while, reading and studying every type. I think that personality test is the best thing next to having an actual psychological profile. It's a great guideline to the way a person behaves. The test is very basic, covering four basic types of personality. In my opinion there are about 50 different types of INFJ's out there if you go deep enough.


Extrovert:
An Extrovert's primary focus is the outside world. Extroverts tend to be outgoing and talkative, and like to make their thoughts and feelings known to others. An Extrovert needs to be surrounded by people in order to be happy. 50% of the population in the U.S. is Extroverted.
Introvert:
An Introvert's primary focus is inside themselves. Introverts tend to be quiet and private. and like to keep their thoughts and feelings to themselves. An Introvert needs to get away from people sometimes otherwise they'll be overwhelmed. 50% of the population in the U.S. is Introverted.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Sensory:
Sensory people are focused on the here and now, concrete reality, and things that can be seen, heard, tasted, smelled, and felt. S types are most comfortable with the tangible and the present. People who are extremely sensory can't see the forest for the trees. 75% of the population in the U.S. is Sensory.
iNtuitive:
iNtuitive people are focused on the "big picture", future possibilities, and the "hows" and "whys". N types are more comfortable with abstract ideas and theories. People who are extremely iNtuitive can't see the trees for the forest. 25% of the population in the U.S. is iNtuitive.
Sensory types and iNtuitive types are incompatible in a relationship.
Feeling:
Feeling types make their decisions with their hearts, based on the human element.
Thinking:
Thinking types make their decisions with their heads, based on hard logic.
Among men, 60% are T-types while 40% are F-types, among women, the opposite is true, 60% are Feeling and 40% are Thinking.
Perceiving:
Perceivers like to go with the flow and explore new horizons. They have a a preference for improvisation and newness. Perceivers seek to grow, to find new experiences, and to test the limits. 45% of the population in the U.S. is Perceiving.
Judging:
Judgers prefer order and schedules. They have a preference for structure and stability. Judgers seek to preserve what already exists, to follow tradition, and to maintain organized surroundings. 55% of the population in the U.S. is Judging.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambitious
Friendly
Philosophical
Critical
Aggressive

Pretty hard to sum up the whole of my self image in only 5 words, Jenna.  With all sincerity, I could talk about myself for hours... :lol2:


----------



## Jenna (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok my friends have landed their interplanetary vessel behind yonder trees and are looking suitable specimens... let us see who has not yet been probed...

*Elder999*.. I know you will not reply but oooh devious AND trustworthy.. but not devious ABOUT your trustworthiness you are straight down the middle when it comes to that? Is there ever a time when you are not trustworthy? thank you 

*Paul B* you are a goofy perfectionist but you are a good worker and get stuff done.. I think you would make an interesting interviewee for sure! Individualist.. that is a good word.. I like those who do not always comply with what everyone else believes to be right... thank you 

*Don*.. well now am I REALLY talking to Don or someone else who just LOOKS like Don? ha! of all your traits why would I pick out pessimistic? Why are you pessimistic Don? I am sure that is not true, is it? That does not come across here at least... thank you  

*Rob*  yes that you are surprising I would not doubt! But impatient when at the wheel? Do you drive FAST Rob.. tell me you drive fast! I like that, ha! I bet I drive faster though! ADD? I believe ADD is not a condition applied to the sufferer but rather to those around them who do not have the verve and passion to keep up ... I am suer many have trouble keeping up with you!! thank you

*Jay*.. wow a low-rent Buckaroo Banzai! I love it.. ha! hey I do a little axework myself.. I will lay some tracks and send them to you and together we will conquer the music industry.. unless "Bass Player" means you are some sort of fishing competitor I am not familiar with... ahem excuse my ignorance of these things!! LOL. Thank you!

*AC* my courageous friend.. servant.. that is a favourite of mine and I think there is nothing better in all the world than being a servant.. and not servile but rather being able to serve for who are we if we serve no one but ourselves.. thank you

*Flatlander*.. I wonder when you say critical is that internal or external or both? And aggressive and friendly too.. aggressively friendly? that sounds like the makings of a cult leader right there! Go for it I hear the tax breaks for cults are great these days!! LOL yes you are correct it is difficult to sum up yourself in a few words but feel free to talk away I am all ears 

Thank you all again for being sporting.. my alien friends alas did not find what they were looking for.. apparently you are all previous UFO abductees already.. that is it.. just let the memories return slowly..

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 10, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> then it stands to sense Jay that every sixteenth person is just like you.. surely not? Do you really fit that mould? or is it just more trivia same as knowing something bout yourself like an astrological starsign?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jenna,

It does not pigeon hole me hence my laughter, but a small percentage of people actually fall into that group so it just shows I am different, which most people already know that fact.


----------



## MRE (Jul 17, 2006)

intuitive, flexible, content, strong minded, and passionate


----------



## ed-swckf (Jul 17, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Thanks all for sharing!  and here is a little coupon for you which entitles you to a free indian head massage.. just take it upstairs to room 101 and say you have my blessing
> 
> hey *ed* where you been.. wow these are nice in combination.. and righteous AND broad-minded.. that is away from the norm for sure.. I wonder are you righteous among your peers or just among your thoughts, ha! just jokin I am I am.. thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


 
Hi jenna, i've been around.  I'm righteous in my thoughts and around my peers although its not always easy.  I have some strict morals and find i often have to challenge ignorant or flippant comments from peers.  My morals lend to broad mindedness as a lot of my morals speak out against predjudice and hate, even when its a lazy comment said as a reaction with no thought i encourage people to think about what they say and knock on effects.  I'm also broad minded enough to listen to their reasoning but righteous enough to point out flaws.  People don't always like it and take offence but i try to illustrate my point in a way they can absorb it.

Now i'm off to get my head massage, ta!


----------



## elder999 (Jul 17, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Ok
> *Elder999*.. I know you will not reply but oooh devious AND trustworthy.. but not devious ABOUT your trustworthiness you are straight down the middle when it comes to that? Is there ever a time when you are not trustworthy? thank you


 
Actually, I should point out that since this ostensibly for a job interview, those are two qualities that are absolute requirements for my job. I get polygraphed every year in addition to background checks and urinalysis to prove my trustworthiness (haha-*right!*) and I couldn't do my job without being somewhat devious.  

And no, I'm pretty much always trustworthy.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 30, 2006)

Dedicated
Stubborn
Caring
Curious
Miserable


----------

